# How Hard Is It To Get An Above Ground Fuel Tank



## twentyeggs (Apr 9, 2016)

So ever since I was 17 and did a house sitting gig for a family friend I discovered that people can skip the gas stations and the rising/falling cost of fuel. He has a 500 gallon unleaded tank and a 300 gallon diesel tank on stands in his back yard. There is a little paved roadway that pulls right up to the tanks. He told me to feel free to fill up if I needed to that week. I cannot tell you the freedom and amazement that comes with filling up your car in your own back yard. 

So I know that you need permits and inspections from the fire department, but there is ZERO information out there on if this is an impossible to get permit or something they just hand out given you follow all the safety requirements. 

So who would know better than my beloved preppers!! I live in California, may move, will probably move, but for now, I just want a 300 gallon unleaded tank full of 92 octane. I've found de creme dela creme of tanks and for a few grand I can have a pretty sweet setup. But as a California resident, I know getting permits can be like pulling teeth from a frenzied shark. 

Who here has done this, knows someone, has any information for me? I've called some fuel companies that deliver and obviously the larger the tank the better the price but I was told a 300-500 gallon tank will save me 1.50-2.50 per gallon over stopping at a gas station. If you fill up in the winter, when gas prices are at their lowest a 500 gallon tanks generally runs you 1.50-2.00/gal. 


Thank you.


----------



## twentyeggs (Apr 9, 2016)

And If you guys are wondering why I want to go though all the trouble? well given that the average person will spend $200,000.00 in gasoline in just 50 years. You can save $65,000.00 buying your own bulk gas. And again, how awesome is it to just fill up at home instead of some gas station, where the riff raff of society congregate. Also, when the terrorists finally destroy our electrical grid I have a seriously valuable product. People will need to fuel their generators somehow. And im sure the new mode of transportation will be dirt bikes, motorcycles, and rebuilt classics.


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

Your fuel companies should have been in a position to give you guidance on the regs or at least tell you where to get the information. They probably either sell tanks or pass the sale to a third party. Make sure you have a clear understanding of delivery charges, etc.

Be sure you have all the numbers in front of you before you make a decision. Cost of the tank, cost of fuel, cost of delivery, etc. then do the math. I would be more conservative on your assumptions. To me, the savings you quoted could denote an ag exemption which I'm pretty sure you don't have. 

As gas prices go up, can you shell out $3,000 to $4,000 to fill the tank? You may find they don't come out for a fill unless you are pretty low in the tank. Make sure you understand the whole picture before you make a decision.

IMHO


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

Here there is no need for permits but you are in CA so check it out. As CL says get started with the fuel company. There will be a fuel tank manufacturer in your area that may also have info for you. 

If you paint the tank white you will have less condensation and in your area less evaporation. If you can keep it out of direct sun that will help also.

Around here people save even more by picking up their fuel at the tank farm. They either have a number of 55 gallon drums or they mount their tank in a trailer.


----------



## phideaux (Nov 7, 2015)

When a kid on the farm, we( my grampa) had gas tanks and diesel tanks, for fam equipment, but he went thru it quickly.

Gas doesn't store very well, for long times.

Diesel is good for several years if stored and treated properly.

Unless your just going to be using it up in short order , gas can be a problem.

my$.02



Jim


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

bulk tanks are handy, but you have to consider the cost of maintenance, security and the service life of stored fuel, especially in warmer climates.

many jurisdictions require you to have double wall tanks and a containment zone.

Covert buried tanks might be a far better option.


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

http://www.scfiremarshal.llronline.com/EngServices/Forms/Aboveground Tank Plan Submittal List.pdf

Your state has the rules on line, this is for S.C.
Here in S.C. we have a 250 gallon diesel tank at work for filling the yard truck. It sets in a stainless steel tray which sits on asphalt pavement. With a shed with no sides on it. It has worked well for ten years.
I would put it on concrete in an enclosed shed that could be locked.
Half of the robbers would never know you had a 250 or 500 gallon tank, because they could not see it.
one rule is "NO SMOKING FOR 50 FT" or any other sparks.
No welding or camp fires!
I would lock the tank as well as the shed.


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

You may find having a tank is not all fun and games. Friends will drop by and offhandedly ask if you'd mind if they'd put _a little_ gas in their tank. They're broke, they don't have enough gas to get home, fill in the blank on the excuses. Or they're willing to pay you the rate at which you purchased the gas. Then they'll tell their friends about your gas stash. You'll become the local Exxon station.

It will take a nanosecond for the local miscreant to discover you have a tank. Even if you put a lock on it, all it takes is a good set of bolt cutters or a set of picks to get free gas. Your gas will be gone before you know it.

Having a tank only works if you live in the boonies. And a state other than California.


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

Country Living said:


> You may find having a tank is not all fun and games. Friends will drop by and offhandedly ask if you'd mind if they'd put _a little_ gas in their tank. They're broke, they don't have enough gas to get home, fill in the blank on the excuses. Or they're willing to pay you the rate at which you purchased the gas. Then they'll tell their friends about your gas stash. You'll become the local Exxon station.
> 
> It will take a nanosecond for the local miscreant to discover you have a tank. Even if you put a lock on it, all it takes is a good set of bolt cutters or a set of picks to get free gas. Your gas will be gone before you know it.
> 
> Having a tank only works if you live in the boonies. And a state other than California.


You can always use the old it's the law excuse, if you have gas at a tax free for business(only a few business can get tax free gas).
If not you can away... well... lie & say it for tax free use only.
Like you can't load a gun in a gun store....it's the law.
You can not drink the beer you just bought in here it's the law. 
The best thing is to not let anyone know you have the stash, like you do with food storage. 
A generator that run on gas would be a good addition also.


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

Before you start, you better check the price of the fuel again. Around here, it's about the same price as at the pump. (The gas may be cheaper but there may be a delivery charge).


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

Unless you are in business or run farm equipment, having 500 Gal. of Gas stored in a shed next to your house is sort of like building a Nuclear Reactor on a Fault Zone, probably not a good idea. Many of us here at P/S do store Gas, but we also have Farms, Ranches, or many Acres and are able to store safely, and, are not in residential Zones. I have nearly Five acres but I choose not to store large amounts of gas because of the frequent Brush Fires that occur in my area. The OP would be better off storing large amounts of Water and other essential supplies rather than Gas. Can you imagine having 500 Gal. of Gas and dying of Dehydration or Starvation? Furthermore, during a crisis, having a running Vehicle makes you stick out like a sore thumb, which is quite the opposite of Operational Security or opsec.


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

We have a 300 gallon tank for red diesel for the tractors. We keep about 100 gallons of gasoline on hand in a Northern Tool gas caddy and several 5 gallon containers for the small equipment such as chainsaws, small tractors, water pump for the lake, etc. and all have stabilizer added. We looked at the numbers and chose not to have a large gas tank on the property. It's not as though we have any neighbors so that risk is minimal. 

We feel our money is best used elsewhere.


----------



## jeff47041 (Jan 5, 2013)

I have a 300 gallon above ground diesel fuel tank. Got it from my supplier for free over 20 years ago. They came and set it up, then keep it full. mine is off road fuel for my bobcat and tractors. 

My gasoline one is 150 gallons. I bought it at an auction for $2. It needed a new hose and my supplier gave me it, set it up, painted it silver, and filled it. They keep it full too. It pretty much is the same price as at the gas station, but convenient for our mowers and my dump truck. I buy gas for my daily work truck at krogers with the discount for grocery shopping.

Both tanks are on stands about 6' in the air, so they are gravity fill. 

Around here, if you have (I think) 1300 gallon capacity, you have to have catch basins to catch any leaks or spills. Whatever the capacity rule is, I'm under it, or my supplier would make me follow the rule.


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

I agree that in town or near the house above ground tank is not a good ideal, as camo2460 said.
I also think all tanks should have a caught pan, any large leak will cause 24 inch of soil to be removed at owner cost, per the EPA.

I think the max gasoline one should store, other then a farm/business, should be 250 gallons.
I also think money can be used better spread out over many items.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

Up here in Canada, if you have a farm there is no permit or spill containment required with typical fuel tanks on stands, if not you may need double walled or another means of containment. 

Double walled is a good way to go if that's the case because it provides better storage conditions for the fuel. Proper stands for elevated tanks are fire-rated to maintain enough strength at high temps, if the valve is turned off right at the tank and the area kept clear they are very safe, even in a fire.

Here, unmarked fuel isn't any cheaper than at the pumps, as a rule. They deliver it for that price though and it is possible to save a lot of money if purchases are timed right. Some bulk fuel places here only adjust their prices weekly, so that can be a big plus too.

Consider a fuel filter and meter, if you are going that route.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

cowboyhermit said:


> Up here in Canada, if you have a farm there is no permit or spill containment required with typical fuel tanks on stands, if not you may need double walled or another means of containment.
> 
> Double walled is a good way to go if that's the case because it provides better storage conditions for the fuel. Proper stands for elevated tanks are fire-rated to maintain enough strength at high temps, if the valve is turned off right at the tank and the area kept clear they are very safe, even in a fire.
> 
> ...


I know of several towns and little cities that are really particular about on site industrial storage, the laugh factor come in that none of those apply if the tanks are mounted on a trailer :dunno:


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

Tirediron said:


> I know of several towns and little cities that are really particular about on site industrial storage, the laugh factor come in that none of those apply if the tanks are mounted on a trailer :dunno:


Yup, and they are IME, often some of the least safe storage options.

Then there is the fact that a semi will often have hundreds of gallons of fuel, much closer to a myriad of combustibles and possible ignition sources than a proper tank on a stand.


----------



## twentyeggs (Apr 9, 2016)

My main reason for having one is for convienence. Even if it ended up costing me a little more it wouldn't put me off. However I know that buying in bulk over a long period of time will end up covering any initial cost and much more. I am also not worried about friends and neighbors asking to fill up. I have no reservation in replying with a firm NO. Or if I can get the gas at a cheap enough price I can sell it to them under the price of local stations but above what I pay. I don't care if people want to call that a business and say "that's illegal" they will not know or be able to prove it! I see having your own gas supply as a luxury. I am also very entrepreneur minded. It is very likely I will end up with my own business like my dad and can get some exemptions ect.. In the mean time I plan to buy two 55 gal drums. One with 92 octane and maybe later on down the road I'll grab a drum with 100 octane since I build racecars and paying 10 dollars a gallon at far away stations is a really heavy expense. Right now my daily driver is an Audi s4 and it has a tune that runs 91, 92, and 100 octane maps. The 100 adds 40hp/17tq, which makes a big difference, but I can not justify running this fuel unless it's a track day. There is even a way to boost octane by mixing a few chemicals with 91, so I could do that too.. Hm. But I know they make little pumps that screw into these drums. I'm planning to do this in a few months. I will start out with just one drum and see how it goes. 

But thanks for the replies, I will consider an under ground tank but I have a feeling it will be much more expensive and require moving parts which can fail or require the use of electricity to pump making it not worth the extra money. I don't feel security is going to be that much of an issue. And if it turns out I am wrong I can instal alarm systems, locks, block access, ect..


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

Unless you purchase a semi load of gasoline, how you can you beat gas station prices?


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

TheLazyL said:


> Unless you purchase a semi load of gasoline, how you can you beat gas station prices?


My folks have been having gas delivered for decades and beat gas station prices every time.


----------



## zimmy (Aug 17, 2012)

When 911 happened I was working afternoon shift and I called my wife and told her to go fill up the truck with gas just in case terrorist try to take out the refineries and fuel depots, well the gas station was closed claiming out of gas, I now have fuel storage at home and I advise everyone else to do so also. Repeat after me, "ONE IS NONE, TWO IS ONE".


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

Caribou said:


> My folks have been having gas delivered for decades and beat gas station prices every time.


Wonder how your folks worked it?

Dad had his own tank too. Assuming because he's was business related he used enough gas to get a better price? If I remember correctly it was a 300 gallon tank.

When I lived in a small Town the Town's gas station prices where higher then the big city. Owner explain his tanks were small, couldn't take a semi load. I thought that explanation made sense. Semi unloads at bulk plant. Reload the same gas on a smaller truck for delivery, adds cost.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

TheLazyL said:


> Wonder how your folks worked it?


The folks have a 500 gallon tank and they wait till it is almost empty so as to get the price break at 500 gallons. They are on an island and there are no semi loads delivered anywhere. Even the the gas stations have theirs delivered by a smaller tank truck.

There are three tank farms in town and they are from 15 to 18 miles from my folks' place. They have been buying their gas like this for way over fifty years. As I said before, I was raised as a prepper, we just didn't have that word back then.


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

Interesting... I just called the distributor from whom we get our diesel about the value of also having a gas tank. She said it's probably cheaper to get gas in town because they (the distributor) has to add in freight, insurance, etc.

She said the only reason to have a tank out here would be for convenience. Then she cautioned about the ethanol that's now in the gas causing it to go bad sooner.


----------



## ClemKadiddlehopper (Aug 15, 2014)

The more tanks you have for various things, the more willing they are to fill them. In rural areas its easy because of farming activities and the bulk trucks being out and and about on a regular basis. 

I bought a gas tank last fall. The price was .99 L (4.00 gal). It was selling for 1.27+ at the pumps. The only trick is remembering to fill the car before you go on a longer day trip. It is really nice to have gas for all the little stuff at your finger tips and not have to mess with gas cans. You also have to meet the local regulations for placement of the tank, but I happen to have a five foot high old silo base which suited the requirements to a T. 

The other nice feature is being able to shop around for the guys with the lowest price, or in my case, the best service with the least fuss. To do that, you must buy your tanks, gas, diesel, propane ect... and not lease them. If you lease them you have no leg to stand on if they aren't in the mood to come out and fill them or doling it out in a perceived shortage. Owning your tank is just one more level of freedom. 

Draw backs; one more thing to attract thieves, its cold filling up back there on a cold winter day in the wind and my car is small and I risk getting stuck in the mud on the way to the back 40. I have to plan every fill for comforts sake.


----------



## Viking (Mar 16, 2009)

Caribou said:


> My folks have been having gas delivered for decades and beat gas station prices every time.


I checked out getting gas delivered to our place a few years back and as long as there were other deliveries along our county road it would save a considerable amount of money over buying at the service station just 12 miles away that generally has lower prices. I have a 220 gallon above ground tank, but have not gotten around to building a stand for it, don't know if I ever will as I store a lot of fuel in 5 gallon containers with fuel stabilizer added, non ethanol only, 92 Dctane and I've had some for up to 5 years with no varnishing and still smell fresh as when pumped. It really helps to store fuel in a cool place where there isn't large swings in temperatures.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

TheLazyL said:


> Unless you purchase a semi load of gasoline, how you can you beat gas station prices?


Wholesale vs. retail? Yes, bulk price pretty much comes out a wash vs. retail, delivered though.



Caribou said:


> My folks have been having gas delivered for decades and beat gas station prices every time.


Yup. One good way I have seen for unmarked fuel is; Fill up the tanks when you think the price is at a low, then if the price goes down, just fill up at the pumps. The price WILL go back up, if history has taught us anything, usually in a few months, then you are saving money :2thumb:


----------



## chaosjourney (Nov 1, 2012)

Having a gas pump in my garage with an underground tank has always been a dream of mine, but it will probably stay a dream. 

I rotate through our 5 gallon gas cans every six months so we always have about 25 gallons of fresh premium unleaded gas on hand. Not much, but enough to fill the truck in a pinch.


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

I did not think of it until this thread.
But it is good to have 250 gallons of fuel, no matter how much money you do or don't save.
Saving is good, but having gas without a long line is priceless.


----------



## rt66paul (Apr 15, 2016)

There are gasoline co ops where you buy low(if you choose correctly) and use it as you need it. This is a great idea because bulk gasoline could go bad. Ca is impossible here, but if you could buy an above ground tank for your own use, maybe you could buy av gas too! Woo Hoo!


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

*Catastrophic failure of storage tanks*

You need to check local codes before buying the tank some codes only allow underground tanks.
https://www.epa.gov/sites/production/files/2013-11/documents/cat-tnks.pdf

https://www.regulations.gov/#!documentDetail;D=EPA-HQ-UST-2011-0301-0450

http://abovegroundfuelstoragetanks.com/above-ground-fuel-storage-tanks-regulations/

In other words ,been safe and educated is the way to go.
Good Luck.


----------

